# Windows 7 driver for Philips SAA7130 TV Card



## geeneth (Oct 6, 2010)

Hi,

I have philips SAA7130 TV card and I used it nicely with Win Xp without any problem.

Now I have windows 7 and TV card is not working properly. I can watch the images with the card but there is no sound. 

What should I do? Any help ?

Thanks

Nishan


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

You likely just need to update the drivers.


----------



## geeneth (Oct 6, 2010)

Hi 

Can someone send me the driver of SAA7130 TV card for Windows 7



Nishan


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

I can't find a direct link to a manufacturers site. Try the sticky at the top of the page:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f19/how-to-find-drivers-419050.html


----------



## adeemahmad (Dec 18, 2010)

plz help me to get the drivers of philips saa7130 tv card driver for win7. im using this card in xp and its working properly but in win7 drivers r not working, when i install drivers in win7 it installed successfully but when i run tv tuner sfotware it gives me message "THIS PROGRAM REQUIRES SAA7134 DRIVER, CAN NOT GET THE DEVICE" plz help me


----------



## shwetank (Jan 23, 2012)

Hi,

I have philips SAA7130 TV card and I used it nicely with Win Xp without any problem.

Now I have windows 7 and TV card is not working properly. I can watch the images with the card but there is no sound. 

What should I do? Any help ?

Thanks


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

The card isn't setup/configured correctly, or it's not supported by Win7. Are there Win7 drivers available?


----------

